# US AMPS TU-4360 Tube/Hybrid



## paulc35

*US AMPS TU-4360 Tube/Hybrid 28hrs only*

On Ebay I have listed my favorite amp of all time. Have to sell. This is a chance to get a great amp for a substantial savings over what few 4360c are out there. $499 thats a pic of the internals of the amp for sell on my profile here.

US AMPS TU-4360 New Pictures up on Ebay of actual Amp!!!

One more thing. This sell will be pulled at midnight tomorrow..so if interested pick it up. It has 4 new mullard 12AX7 installed. 

PaulC


----------



## JAX

I saw that. nice looking amp.


----------



## Victor_inox

I just got butler475 or I would be buying yours. GLWS


----------



## Victor_inox

JAX said:


> I saw that. nice looking amp.


 do you check every ebay listing?


----------



## robert_wrath

Here:
CAR AMP USED US AMPS TU-4360 | eBay


----------



## paulc35

This is my TU 4360 price reduced. It shows shipping to any country. WRONG!! USA ONLY
My loss is your gain. This is the best amp I've had since the 80s




robert_wrath said:


> Here:
> CAR AMP USED US AMPS TU-4360 | eBay


----------



## JAX

Victor_inox said:


> do you check every ebay listing?



I have certain things that I search every day. US AMPS is one.


Did you not get any buyer? if I had the money I would have jumped all over that one


----------



## paulc35

I hated that i needed to sell it and listed it at $420 some watchers no sell. Then stupid on my part dropped it to $300 and stated i would end the sale at midnight. Either the people watching it didnt have the cash or didnt know what was in front of them. I had already given a Zed built Class A amp away for $75 so I thought if someone buys my tu4360 at this price I'd hate myself so I ended the sale about 3 hrs early. Glad i pulled it.





JAX said:


> I have certain things that I search every day. US AMPS is one
> 
> 
> Did you not get any buyer? if I had the money I would have jumped all over that one


----------



## JAX

paulc35 said:


> I hated that i needed to sell it and listed it at $420 some watchers no sell. Then stupid on my part dropped it to $300 and stated i would end the sale at midnight. Either the people watching it didnt have the cash or didnt know what was in front of them. I had already given a Zed built Class A amp away for $75 so I thought if someone buys my tu4360 at this price I'd hate myself so I ended the sale about 3 hrs early. Glad i pulled it.


honestly had I known it was going to get pulled sooner I would have tried harder to get it. I was actually looking at some US AMps tubers lately.


----------



## Victor_inox

JAX said:


> I have certain things that I search every day. US AMPS is one.
> 
> 
> Did you not get any buyer? if I had the money I would have jumped all over that one


saving searches or searching manually? I have a few searches saved myself, and then auto bidding software to win the auction. saved shidload of money over the years.


----------



## ou812

paulc35 said:


> I hated that i needed to sell it and listed it at $420 some watchers no sell. Then stupid on my part dropped it to $300 and stated i would end the sale at midnight. Either the people watching it didnt have the cash or didnt know what was in front of them. I had already given a Zed built Class A amp away for $75 so I thought if someone buys my tu4360 at this price I'd hate myself so I ended the sale about 3 hrs early. Glad i pulled it.


Zed class A?


----------



## subwoofery

Victor_inox said:


> I just got butler475 or I would be buying yours. GLWS


Sell your Butler, and buy one TU-4360. The TU-4360 is a much better amp. Own both and the Butler was just gutless and tinny sounding. 
There's also a few threads that "apparently" demonstrate how the Butler can still play music if you pull the tubes out... 

Kelvin


----------



## Victor_inox

subwoofery said:


> There's also a few threads that "apparently" demonstrate how the Butler can still play music if you pull the tubes out...
> 
> Kelvin


find me one, would you?
As of finny sound.. yours probably was defective as mine bottoming out 100w 8 Ohm speakers with ease, I wouldn`t call it gutless nor tinny


----------



## JAX

Victor_inox said:


> find me one, would you?
> As of finny sound.. yours probably was defective as mine bottoming out 100w 8 Ohm speakers with ease, I wouldn`t call it gutless nor tinny


While doing some looking around I thought I read as part of their advertising that us amps stated their tube amps will not run without the tubes unlike some "fake" tube amps. 

I saw a thread on here mentioning it also. 

Search "us amps tube amps "


----------



## Victor_inox

JAX said:


> While doing some looking around I thought I read as part of their advertising that us amps stated their tube amps will not run without the tubes unlike some "fake" tube amps.
> 
> I saw a thread on here mentioning it also.
> 
> Search "us amps tube amps "


he was talking about butler running without tubes, not us amps, i searched for that found nothing but rave reviews of butlers.
I guess i`d pull tubes put tonight and test it myself, I highly doubt it will work without tubes, given how it takes 10 seconds to activate tubes warming up circuit and no sound coming out of it until then.


----------



## JAX

Victor_inox said:


> he was talking about butler running without tubes, not us amps, i searched for that found nothing but rave reviews of butlers.
> I guess i`d pull tubes put tonight and test it myself, I highly doubt it will work without tubes, given how it takes 10 seconds to activate tubes warming up circuit and no sound coming out of it until then.


That is what I said. The butler amps will run without the tubes. 

And the us amps literature stated that compared to other tube amps , theirs will not run without tubes. 


And like I said. If you search google for us amps tube amps you will find at least a thread that mentions the butler amps running without tubes. 

I didn't have time to locate the source of the claim but go ahead and pull your tubes out and see. 

I will ask my tech. He knows.


----------



## Victor_inox

OK cool


----------



## Victor_inox

butler audio located in 30 minutes drive from my house in Aurora,CO, I should probably just call them and ask, I `m not looking forward of unscrewing 14 screws to take tubes out.


----------



## subwoofery

Victor_inox said:


> find me one, would you?
> As of finny sound.. yours probably was defective as mine bottoming out 100w 8 Ohm speakers with ease, I wouldn`t call it gutless nor tinny


Took me 15mns but you're ready?  

* tube taken out and amp still playing: 
_~thematt~_ http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/44938-tube-ampilifiers-dont-ship-well.html 
_typericey_ http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/38441-anybody-familiar-us-amps-tube-amps.html 
_thehatedguy_ http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/16828-got-tubes-2.html 
_thehatedguy_ http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/system-design-help-me-choose-equipment-my-car/34125-can-someone-list-every-known-manufacturer-mobile-tube-amps-2.html

* tube not really doing much in the audio path: 
_DAT_ http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hot-deals/68132-panasonic-double-din-tube-headunit.html 
_thehatedguy (again)_ http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/12075-planet-audio-tube-hybrid-hvt754-w-cantons-etc.html

^ this is just on DIYMA - too lazy to search on other forums but when I first heard about the tube romoval thing, that was on caraudio forum I think... When I had the Butler, I wasn't on any forum yet. It's only after I sold it that I saw those kind of threads... 
When I said gutless, I did not mean it does not put out rated power - but compared to the US Amps, it did not have as much headroom and the difference is not subtle even though both are rated for about the same power... Bottoming out a speaker doesn't say anything about power or guts 

* US Amps not working if tubes removed: 
_killerb87_ http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/system-design-help-me-choose-equipment-my-car/34125-can-someone-list-every-known-manufacturer-mobile-tube-amps-3.html

Kelvin


----------



## Victor_inox

subwoofery said:


> Took me 15mns but you're ready?
> 
> * tube taken out and amp still playing:
> _~thematt~_ http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/44938-tube-ampilifiers-dont-ship-well.html
> _typericey_ http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/38441-anybody-familiar-us-amps-tube-amps.html
> _thehatedguy_ http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/16828-got-tubes-2.html
> _thehatedguy_ http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/system-design-help-me-choose-equipment-my-car/34125-can-someone-list-every-known-manufacturer-mobile-tube-amps-2.html
> 
> * tube not really doing much in the audio path:
> _DAT_ http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hot-deals/68132-panasonic-double-din-tube-headunit.html
> _thehatedguy (again)_ http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/12075-planet-audio-tube-hybrid-hvt754-w-cantons-etc.html
> 
> ^ this is just on DIYMA - too lazy to search on other forums but when I first heard about the tube romoval thing, that was on caraudio forum I think... When I had the Butler, I wasn't on any forum yet. It's only after I sold it that I saw those kind of threads...
> When I said gutless, I did not mean it does not put out rated power - but compared to the US Amps, it did not have as much headroom and the difference is not subtle even though both are rated for about the same power... Bottoming out a speaker doesn't say anything about power or guts
> 
> * US Amps not working if tubes removed:
> _killerb87_ http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/system-design-help-me-choose-equipment-my-car/34125-can-someone-list-every-known-manufacturer-mobile-tube-amps-3.html
> 
> Kelvin


This is reply by the designer of the thing, IMO he has much more credibility that guy in first link you posted,he designed one of my favorite guitar pedals and he has tremendous respect in guitar players world. BTW I can find rave reviews of said amp on this very board. 
A rumor spread by some ill-spirited and jealous PPI engineers perhaps. The amp has a fail safe circuit which will allow it to operate in solid state mode if the tubes fail. This adds to the confusion. Why would I risk 25 yrs reputation with pro musicians, etc and not have the tubes operational?? Makes no sense.

BK Butler

so if you read some more you`ll see that rubes works in diode mode, therefore can be disconnected without significant change in sound. that what I read, I havent pulled tubes out of mine- according to butlet it`s pointless because solid state circuit will be hot anyway. Is US amp better- maybe, maybe not, it`s a matter of opinion and I`ve heard yours. we hacked that topic to the end we should stop, really. OP I apologies.


----------



## JAX

not that I know anything at all but I will pm you when my tech replies to my email. he will have a better understanding or at least will know what he is talking about from personal knowledge . 

he works inside the business so he knows more than I could ever hope to.


----------



## Victor_inox

JAX said:


> not that I know anything at all but I will pm you when my tech replies to my email. he will have a better understanding or at least will know what he is talking about from personal knowledge .
> 
> he works inside the business so he knows more than I could ever hope to.


Cool, will be waiting for your pm.


----------



## subwoofery

Victor_inox said:


> This is reply by the designer of the thing, IMO he has much more credibility that guy in first link you posted,he designed one of my favorite guitar pedals and he has tremendous respect in guitar players world. BTW I can find rave reviews of said amp on this very board.
> A rumor spread by some ill-spirited and jealous PPI engineers perhaps. The amp has a fail safe circuit which will allow it to operate in solid state mode if the tubes fail. This adds to the confusion. Why would I risk 25 yrs reputation with pro musicians, etc and not have the tubes operational?? Makes no sense.
> 
> BK Butler
> 
> so if you read some more you`ll see that rubes works in diode mode, therefore can be disconnected without significant change in sound. that what I read, I havent pulled tubes out of mine- according to butlet it`s pointless because solid state circuit will be hot anyway. Is US amp better- maybe, maybe not, it`s a matter of opinion and I`ve heard yours. we hacked that topic to the end we should stop, really. OP I apologies.


Well, at least I tried to provide some evidence and what I heard when comparing both amps (bought new ). 

GLWS to the OP. 

Kelvin


----------



## Victor_inox

subwoofery said:


> Well, at least I tried to provide some evidence and what I heard when comparing both amps (bought new ).
> 
> GLWS to the OP.
> 
> Kelvin


 I appreciate the effort, hopefully it ail help OP to sell his.


----------



## stickpony

subwoofery said:


> Sell your Butler, and buy one TU-4360. The TU-4360 is a much better amp. Own both and the Butler was just gutless and tinny sounding.
> There's also a few threads that "apparently" demonstrate how the Butler can still play music if you pull the tubes out...
> 
> Kelvin




i am on the hunt for a tu-4360, BEFORE they came out with the AX line. if anyone has one for sale, let me know:


----------

